# Ky's prayer session is tonight



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I haven't said anything but that doesn't seem right so I'll say it. If prayer bothers you then this isn't the thread for you.
Our Pastor has arranged a laying of hands prayer session for Ky, it's tonight at 7 pm.

Her blood tests say that the meds are beating the infection so I'm happy about that. She's just not Ky yet though. She is, for the most part, lethargic. Doesn't seem to enjoy anything. Always a sad look on her face. Some days she looks into my eyes so intently that it breaks my heart. It's like she's asking me to help her.
She has lost so much weight all I feel is bones when I hug her.

So anyway, tonight is for Ky. I am really looking forward to it


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I do not pray but my thoughts and good wishes are with you and Ky!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I will say a special prayer for dear Ky, and send you our very best wishes across the miles.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey, I will say a prayer, for that girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers, best wishes, good thoughts, healing vibes... just name it, they are all for sweet Ky. Hugs.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll say a prayer for you and Ky also. I don't honestly know if it works, but I always say a prayer for those in need just in case it does. It never offends me and if it works then I'm doubly thankful.


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> I haven't said anything but that doesn't seem right so I'll say it. If prayer bothers you then this isn't the thread for you.
> Our Pastor has arranged a laying of hands prayer session for Ky, it's tonight at 7 pm.
> 
> Her blood tests say that the meds are beating the infection so I'm happy about that. She's just not Ky yet though. She is, for the most part, lethargic. Doesn't seem to enjoy anything. Always a sad look on her face. Some days she looks into my eyes so intently that it breaks my heart. It's like she's asking me to help her.
> ...


Well, I'm a firm believer in praying, fasting, laying on of hands and anointing with oil. I'm impressed that your pastor is going to do that for Ky. I'm praying for Ky, and for you, Bentleysmom. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll pray for her. I wish our denomination had a blessing of the animals ceremony. I need to take Luke to one which does.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you all, much appreciated!! I need my girl back the way she was before she got sick ♥


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I believe that many people can come together and affect change. Count me in. It's at 7 pm CT? I want to do it at the same time, so I think that makes it 5 pm PT. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am in.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

To paraphrase: Prayer can move mountains. I will add mine.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Davidrob2 said:


> To paraphrase: Prayer can move mountains. I will add mine.


Righto.  I'll be praying for Ky as well. The Lord knows how much our animals mean to us.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Brave said:


> I believe that many people can come together and affect change. Count me in. It's at 7 pm CT? I want to do it at the same time, so I think that makes it 5 pm PT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm on Eastern time so it's 12 noon right now.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thank you. I'm on Eastern time so it's 12 noon right now.


Perfect. It's 9 over here. Prayers will be coming your way at 4 pm PT 

I am setting alarms and everything so time doesn't slip away from me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending healing prayers Ky's way. I sure hope she feels back to herself soon.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I will say a prayer too. I definitely believe that prayer works and we pray for our pets all the time.


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

Count me in! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Saying a prayer and sending lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Prayers coming from pa.
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Prayers coming from me & Charlie!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeilaM (Sep 14, 2012)

I am a bit early, but may God bless His creation entrusted to your care.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll be saying a prayer then too.The power of prayer is the greatest healer!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

How neat of your pastor to do this! I'm sending prayers for Ky.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Prayers from Christina & Gretzky ..


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your pastor is very special, sending my thoughts and prayers for Ky and you Miss Joyce.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Explaining to Ky where we're going and why....... Not sure she gets it LOL


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Just tell her,she's going to church!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I love her so much. She is just so darn beautiful and sweet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I believe that when people come together for a common goal, that we can move mountains and in effect whether it changes the eventual outcome or not it provides strength and comfort to others...so I will send prayers, well wishes, light a candle and perhaps even sing a little song for Ky.

Ky is a beautiful girl who deserves the best in life. She has captured so many hearts here!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

My thoughts & prayers are with you & Ky.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

7 here sending Ky prayers


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

sending prayers...


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Sending healing prayers for Ky, I hope your prayer session went well!


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Puppy Prayers your way!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you everybody! We had a really great night. Ky of course loved being the center of attention 
We only have 10 more days of meds!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really pleased it went well, she deserves to be centre of attention!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad things went well. I know in my heart the prayers help!


----------

